# Advice on getting a perm?



## luvsic (Jul 10, 2009)

My hair has been bothering me for a long time. it's grown out since I last cut it, but now I'm just sick of not knowing how to style it. Everything I try just makes it look flat or poofy in all the wrong places. I've gone to get hairstylist tutorials but I've just decided that I don't really like it straight, period. It's so lifeless that way. You see, my hair is extremely difficult for me to deal with, and it takes a LOT of products and styling to make it look good. However, I just happen to love the way my hair looks curly....I always do, no matter what. Strange, huh? Well, if this is what I like, then why not get a perm?

However I don't want those tight 80s spirals when it comes to doing my hair...I want something a little more natural, but still curly. No Shirley Temple, please. I guess the type of curls I'd like are like Elaine Mellencamp's. (ugh can't find a great picture right now, sorry. I'll show you when I get the chance to find one)

















Or something along the lines of Carrie's. 

*NO WORMY/SUPER CURLY CURLS*
















YUCK!


Perhaps I would be better suited for a body wave...

Anyway, I need some information and I've scoured google but there doesn't seem to be much out there. If anyone has gotten a perm in the past can you please fill me in? I am Asian so my hair might curl differently....but I want to get this done right to avoid disaster. 

TIA! <3


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 13, 2009)

The best thing that I can say to do is to go consult your hairstylist about it. Tell them what you want and see what your options are. Perm curls do relax somewhat after a few days. You may be more suited for a body wave. HTH!


----------



## luvsic (Jul 13, 2009)

Thank you! I think I am going to wait a little longer for my hair to grow out, but thanks so much for the info! I was thinking of a body wave too.


----------



## yodagirl (Jul 13, 2009)

Please, PLEASE make sure that if you do decide to get a perm, that your not the first person to get one from your hair stylist LOL...My hair looked insane when she got done (and of course she waited until AFTER she was done to tell me I was the first perm she'd ever done)


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yodagirl* 

 
_Please, PLEASE make sure that if you do decide to get a perm, that your not the first person to get one from your hair stylist LOL...My hair looked insane when she got done (and of course she waited until AFTER she was done to tell me I was the first perm she'd ever done) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I do have to agree and disagree! Perming is not that hard, really! 
All our perming kits have directions on the back. It depends on what type of perm that you have to know, so the 1st time you try and figure what perm works best for your clients hair!
I did my 1st perm when I started and I was SUPER nervous. But, it turned out fine. But, I did tell my client it was my 1st! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But, I would consult you stylist! See what type would work best for you. I wouldn't go with small rods, obviously smaller the rod the tighter the curl.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jul 13, 2009)

what about a permanant wave? that would be less of the tight ringlets and more looser waves.


----------



## cyan (Jul 14, 2009)

"Anyway, I need some information and I've scoured google but there doesn't seem to be much out there. If anyone has gotten a perm in the past can you please fill me in? I am Asian so my hair might curl differently....but I want to get this done right to avoid disaster."

Heyhey again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've gotten a few perms and so has my mom, but I don't know what kind of hair you have. My hair is thinner, so any perm I get dies out within a month or so and ends up looking like those pictures even though I get 2nd smallest curler. However, my mother's hair is THICK and will hold onto that perm for dear life.
You might want to just try doing a paper back curling method until you know if you really want a perm or not.


----------



## Willa (Jul 16, 2009)

First things first : check if you are allergic!

I had two perms when I was younger, no problems
But in the last years, 2 colorists removed stains from my face with perm stuff and I reacted BADLY, ended up in the ER the second time (long story short : she didnt listen to me when I told her I was allergic and she used it anyway).


----------



## ruthless (Jul 19, 2009)

You'd be better off diffusing and scrunching. Say no to perms


----------

